# José Peirats: Anarchists in the Spanish Revolution



## Costas (Feb 12, 2010)

Αγαπητά μέλη και επισκέπτες/τριες,

μήπως τυχαίνει να έχει κανείς σας το βιβλίο του José Peirats, _Anarchists in the Spanish Revolution_ (London: Freedom Press, 1990), ή μήπως έχει κανείς εύκολη πρόσβαση σε καμιά βιβλιοθήκη που να το έχει; Μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο που περιέχει μια περικοπή από αυτό, όπου όμως έχει κάνει ένα χονδροειδές λάθος σ' έναν αριθμό, της τάξης των πολλών μηδενικών. Το λάθος είναι προφανές, το ορθό όμως όχι. Γι' αυτό θα ήθελα να βρω το σχετικό εδάφιο στο βιβλίο-πηγή, μπας και εκεί ο αριθμός είναι γραμμένος σωστά. Έψαξα στο ίντερνετ μήπως βρω το βιβλίο ψηφιοποιημένο, αλλά δεν το βρήκα.

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2010)

Άκυρο, το βρήκα, στο Google Books (σε άλλο βιβλίο του ίδιου συγγραφέα). Το λάθος ήταν κατά 3 μηδενικά, όπως το φανταζόμουν...

Ευχαριστώ πάντως όποιον/α τυχόν ασχολήθηκε.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 14, 2010)

Κώστα, όποτε ξαναχρειαστείς πρόσβαση στο βιβλίο, πες μου.
(Και γενικά, σε ό,τι κυκλοφορεί από τη Freedom Press. Αν δεν το έχω εγώ ο ίδιος, έχω πρόσβαση σε όλα τα βιβλία τους.)
Απλώς στείλε μέιλ, γιατί δεν μπαίνω κάθε μέρα εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Ζεφ!


----------

